# Rogers Botches it Again...!



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

BEWARE

First guy in line in Saint John NB at Rogers Plus. Arrive 7Am store opened at 10. Great! 30 phones in stick, 7 32's which I wanted.

Both Sales associate and Rogers upgrade Tool online show my upgrade pricing as lowest - due to my having both previous iPhones purchased within Roger's specified window.

HOWEVER, Sales Central did NOT have the iPhone 4 as available for ANY of us in this upgrade path scenario. No upgrade. Sales Central said "aware of issue - no fix or workaround available at this time - we are continuing to work on it)

Sales team turning people away (many of whom were in line for 3 hours) so they could sell the phones they had and make their commissions (understandable for them).

I refused to be turned away (knowing how long it may be for stock to replenish) - chose to pay the no contract price - and will now have to fight with Rogers on the phone for applicable credit. No way I was going to stand in line for 3 hours and be turned away because of a silly software issue.

How in the world - after such nice updates to the Rogers website for eligibility - decent communication last night on redboard etc.. could they miss this one thing in Sales Central. 

We are those in the upgrade stream who come and stand in line every year!

Unbelievable.

Stu


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

No problem here.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

shonline said:


> BEWARE
> 
> First guy in line in Saint John NB at Rogers Plus. Arrive 7Am store opened at 10. Great! 30 phones in stick, 7 32's which I wanted.
> 
> ...


I heard the same thing from a co-worker in London, Ontario. Eligible based on the online check for the 159 upgrade price, because he had upgraded from 3G to 3GS. Same for me, by the way.

The same thing happened to us last year, and it took nearly a week for Rogers to sort it out. I didn't bother lining up this year. I will just wait and avoid the frustration and craziness of the Launch.

BTW, apparently here in London, Ontario, only 4 Rogers stores got the phones. Not sure about other locations/stores.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> No problem here.


They likely fixed it after I left. However, the Sales team was in no mood to sit around and not turn over sales. I think they had a competition going to see who could get the most today...

Wish I was near an Apple Store like I usually am.... No service rush there!


----------



## Mactopian (Jul 5, 2008)

We were told the same thing at the Rogers in Orleans. They are not able to accommodate upgrades.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

In Apple Store Hell right now thanks to Rogers.

The system doesn't have my upgrade in the system yet. So while the whole Apple process has been flawless, I've been sitting in the Yorkdale store for over and hour waiting for Rogers to get their act together.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I have only good things to say about the team where I went. They weren't extremely forthcoming with things like how many phones there were, but I couldn't believe how obnoxious some of the others waiting in line were being. The phones also had to do the update and the carrier settings too so that was taking extra time. But overall, painless. No hassles about plans, for me or anyone in line behind me.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Same thing happened to my friend. They said there wasn't a drop down menu, so they couldn't do it. Told him to come back next week....


----------



## Mactopian (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems the problem with the upgrades seem to be temporarily fixed. The system seems slow but the sales rep says it seems to be working "for now".


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

shonline said:


> They likely fixed it after I left. However, the Sales team was in no mood to sit around and not turn over sales. I think they had a competition going to see who could get the most today...
> 
> Wish I was near an Apple Store like I usually am.... No service rush there!


They were no rush for me. The guy actually sat there for a while and waited for itunes to activate.


----------



## haber (Sep 29, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> Same thing happened to my friend. They said there wasn't a drop down menu, so they couldn't do it. Told him to come back next week....


Come back next week? I thought it was going to be longer than that for the first post-launch shipment.

I was 5th in line at a Rogers Video store that were only getting 5 in...and the first guy in line was planning to take 2...and there were only 3 32 GB. So I went home but after reading the OP at 10:00 I headed back to the store in hopes of vulturing a phone that someone walked away from due to upgrade issues. But no one had had problems and it turned out they only had two 32GB so I'd had no chance anyway.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Smooth and painless on my end. 

I arrived at our local Rogers Store at 6:45 am. No one was there, so I sat in the car and read until about 7:45 when one person showed up and began a line. I continued to read until 8 am, then joined the line. It was a good thing too as they only had 10 phones and only two 32 GB versions. So being number two in the line, I got the second one.

Activation went seamlessly. My data is copying to the new phone now.

The screen is gorgeous!

B


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

The issues only were with those who had a near launch 3G, a near launch 3Gs (within the window last year specified by Rogers) and now upgrading to iPhone 4. There was no iPhone 4 in the pull down menu on those user's accounts for iPhone 4. It may now be fixed as they were aware of it.

I hope it goes well for everyone!! It is a nice little device!


----------



## Doerr (Apr 21, 2008)

Even though I'm supposed to get it for 259 I had to pay $459 with the rogers guy saying he would call and let me know there were only 6 phones and everyone had the same upgrade problem.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

i encountered the issue, but we werent turned away at my store. instead they filled the paperwork and put it with a phone so they could process it later and call us to pick it up.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I had that same issue. My Apple sales rep stayed on hold for 2 hours and 45 minutes until a Rogers person answered only to claim that I upgraded to my 3GS one month ago instead of 1 year ago. The Rogers rep in the store apologized and now my phone is sitting in the store until Tuesday when he claims everything will be sorted out. I got in line at 2am and left the store at noon empty handed.


----------



## Nutbar (Jul 30, 2010)

I was first in line (since 3:30am). 

My eligibility isn't showing up in Sales Central. I upgraded from 3G to 3Gs last July, and the website said I was eligible for $269 pricing. 

Do I activate a new line and deal with it later? They aren't allowed to sell the phones outright. 

Hopefully I can talk the guy into holding it until tomorrow.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

I'm in Collingwood for the week so I thought I'd try a couple of stores here this morning in the faint hopes of getting one instead of trying in Toronto. My dear wife came along for the ride this morning, she's a good trouper but she's also the inheritor of my 3GS 
Both stores has 5-8 people in line before opening and sales people at each store informed the line they only had 4 units in each store and only 2 of them were 32GB units.
Since I didn't form a line at 5 AM like some other idiots, I passed. I can wait a couple of weeks like I did with my 3GS. 
This whole iPhone launch thing is pure craziness. Roger's botched it from their end by not revealing to customers the upgrade plans until the absolute last minute. This causes customers to go into a frenzy. Apple ships 4-5 units to each Rogers location which further frustrates customers while shoving the majority of units into their Apple stores (and making huge profits I might add) and then trickling in stock over the next couple of months.
I'm sorry but Apple's methodology with new iPhone releases is just plain ludicrous for the sake of hype and press coverage.


----------



## DarrenHD (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a terrible experience...and the reason why I am waiting a bit this year. I can live with my 3GS for now. I went though the hassle last year with 3GS launch and I am not doing that again.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

OP here...

Well - got through to Rogers and they asked me to fax them the receipt for my full price purchase, promising to credit the difference to my account. Let us see how that works out...

If it does, then I have to say I am pleased with the way they chose to resolve it. 

Good luck to everyone else!!

Stu


----------



## Mactopian (Jul 5, 2008)

Rogers at Place d'Orleans must have the worse customer service and this includes the manager. We were in line around 6am and most of us came back home empty handed. Not because of the lack of stock, because since the store open there seem to be confusion within the store as to what was going on. This forum was better documented then them and anyone could've told them that if they were unsure that some information could be provided by Rogers. This particular store decided to leave everyone in the dark, decided that their cashes were down to then finally get it correctly around 1pm stating the activation servers seems to be experiencing a problem. Most of us gave our information so we could have a phone kept on hold and besides for one of the guy that was also in line everybody left. I went back to check and was turned away even before I opened my mouth about which service or product I was there for. I hope the guy that had the guts to stay gets his phone since 9 hours is a long time to wait.


----------



## Doerr (Apr 21, 2008)

I just got off phone with someone from rogers and she said that I should of been able to get the $259 upgrade cost instead of the $459 i paid and I was that is one of the reasons I'm calling so if its not credited by tuesday she said she would do it. Hopefully I wont have to call next week to only to find out they are somehow not going to give it to me.


----------



## Insp Gadget (Aug 23, 2009)

I was second in line at the Futureshop in Fredericton. They had 2 16gb phones for Rogers that I was looking for. My wives went through fine but mine did not go through even though I am eligible for the upgrade. Same problem here that the drop down list doesn't let them select a manufacturer. 

I can't say enough about the staff, especially Lindsey. She was on hold with Rogers for hours trying to help me. Not only that but Futureshop didn't have the right sim cards and she ran over to the Rogers store to buy 2 of the right ones! She is currently holding my phone but I'm so concerned that they will sell it.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Same thing happen to my friend as well. My wife showed up in the system as not being eligible but the online tool did. A quick call to Fido took care of that though and we both got the upgrades. $159 - fido bucks = heck of a deal!


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Grrrr when I was in Rogers they said the problem should be fixed within an hour, that was at 10am est!!! In 3 hours the store will be closed and they still can't get hardware upgrades to process on the system!!!! I didn't wait all night in line and take the day off work just to have to wait till f#$&ing Tuesday to get the damn thing processed! how hard can it be to get this worked out?!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

shonline said:


> Wish I was near an Apple Store like I usually am.... No service rush there!


Welcome to NB


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

pcronin said:


> Welcome to NB


Ha ha! Thanks. Grew up here but have been near Toronto for the last 10...

Will be in Edmonton for the next year which thankfully has two stores now.

Might become a prerequisite for future relocation!!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

After waiting at Yorkdale from 3am, the Apple employee was kind enough to just put my phone on hold until tomorrow (Saturday) so that I could come back tomorrow when hopefully Rogers system will be up and running so that I can get the upgrade price I'm eligible for. Isn't it astounding that a company whose core business is providing internet service can't seem to get a launch right after three years.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

shonline said:


> Ha ha! Thanks. Grew up here but have been near Toronto for the last 10...
> 
> Will be in Edmonton for the next year which thankfully has two stores now.
> 
> Might become a prerequisite for future relocation!!


then welcome back 

I guess ordering from the apple store website is looking better and better.
I just wish my n97 had a microsim card. was hoping to not have to talk to anyone to change phones. 

it says something when you and your gf buy phones for the same price on the same day, and the next gen of hers hits the market, and hers is *still* $99 on a 3 year, and yours is now one of the $0 entry level smart phones 

I wonder if the iphone 5 will have a 4.5" screen...


----------



## Nutbar (Jul 30, 2010)

Somebody on Howard Forums said it is a problem affecting people with voice plans under $25. My base plan is under $25, even before my retention credits. 

It sounds like some people have had success once the store staff phoned in. That's definitely good to hear.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

greensuperman32 said:


> Grrrr when I was in Rogers they said the problem should be fixed within an hour, that was at 10am est!!! In 3 hours the store will be closed and they still can't get hardware upgrades to process on the system!!!! I didn't wait all night in line and take the day off work just to have to wait till f#$&ing Tuesday to get the damn thing processed! how hard can it be to get this worked out?!


You took the day off work to buy a cell phone. Stop and think about that for a second...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

maximusbibicus said:


> You took the day off work to buy a cell phone. Stop and think about that for a second...


Taking a day off work to sleep after buying a cell phone was not that big of a deal actually. I'm just pissed Rogers didn't have their act together once again.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

maximusbibicus said:


> You took the day off work to buy a cell phone. Stop and think about that for a second...


Welcome to EhMac!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

maximusbibicus said:


> You took the day off work to buy a cell phone. Stop and think about that for a second...


Welcome to EhMac!:love2::lmao:


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

maximusbibicus said:


> You took the day off work to buy a cell phone. Stop and think about that for a second...


Welcome to EhMac!:love2::lmao:


----------



## edrgc (Jul 31, 2010)

DarrenHD said:


> I heard the same thing from a co-worker in London, Ontario. Eligible based on the online check for the 159 upgrade price, because he had upgraded from 3G to 3GS. Same for me, by the way.
> 
> The same thing happened to us last year, and it took nearly a week for Rogers to sort it out. I didn't bother lining up this year. I will just wait and avoid the frustration and craziness of the Launch.
> 
> BTW, apparently here in London, Ontario, only 4 Rogers stores got the phones. Not sure about other locations/stores.


I got off work and lucked out that a store here had a 32GB iPhone 4 in stock from someone who walked away from it. Though low and behold they pulled up my account and said that I wasn't eligible due to a plan issue where my Voice Plan doesn't match with my Data plan. Tried to get them to sort it out and Central didn't answer (yay hold times). Sadly they closed the store and said they won't be able to hold the unit.

I called Rogers when I got home to figure out what happened. They said I was not eligible because I did an early upgrade to the 3Gs last July when it came out though was eligible for a $499 price but have to resign my contract. I got a little pissed off (though not vocally) but the rep said that "They don't make the rules, that it is actually mandated by Apple" (surprise, surprise!). Now I have to wait until they change their/apple's "policy" or take the $450 hit and go with another provider to get the discount.

Oh the rep also said that the site is designed to produce the discounted rate. there is a "Disclaimer" for their policy... Link: http://www.rogers.com/web/content/iphone4-faq


----------



## banned-user (Jul 31, 2010)

This is why I'll wait til the dust settles, a few weeks or months if need be. As long as my 3g works I'm happy.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*After being told I was not eligible for HUP when Indeed I was,*

and running around from store to store In the morning before work, I had decided to cancel my Rogers account.
Then I walked into the Best Buy across from work when I finished at around 8:30 to pick up a Rockband set when the Rep told me he had 1 Iphone 4 left & it was a 32 GB with Telus, I signed up & I got 6 GB data for free!:clap:
Good buy Rogers!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

smellybook said:


> and running around from store to store In the morning before work, I had decided to cancel my Rogers account.
> Then I walked into the Best Buy across from work when I finished at around 8:30 to pick up a Rockband set when the Rep told me he had 1 Iphone 4 left & it was a 32 GB with Telus, I signed up & I got 6 GB data for free!:clap:
> Good buy Rogers!


Wait a minute…6 GB of data _per month_ for free? Or just the fist 6 GB?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I experienced my 3rd year in a row of Rogers systems failure. You would think that over a 36 month period that Rogers would introduce VPN from all of their locations and dealerships so that packets could be prioritized and made efficient instead of using best effort Internet connections which grind to a halt as the day unfolds across a country with multiple time zones. VPN is easy to do and they control their own network with multiple aggregation points in Halifax, Montreal, Toronto, and Vancouver. Costs would be low given it's their network. This year they didn't have to contend with the iTunes slowdown because the U.S. launched before Canada. There's really no excuse for not bothering to improve except that Rogers doesn't care about customer experience. 

Having said that my independent Rogers dealer is fantastic. They gave me a heads up that they were getting a small shipment. I arrived in line at 7:45, kibitzed with the 5 people in front of me, had a few laughs, and offered my sage advice to everyone that the Rogers systems would crash and be unresponsive by the time the store opened at 10. Staff took orders and when every phone was sold they told the rest of the line that they had sold out and that they didn't know when more stock would come in. Seven of us were let into the store as staff diligently worked the phones and terminals to try to process new accounts and upgrades. Timbits were provided free. I was number 6 to be processed and was out of the door at 1:30 with the phone not fully activated. My 32g iPhone kicked in at 5:10 and all was right. 

In the end the launches are always great events and you meet fine people with varied interests. The one thing that never changes is Rogers abuse of its customers. Their lack of attention affects not just new iPhone clients but everyone else who has a need for a non-Apple phone because the system gets bogged down. My dealer lost sales on Friday that they would normally be able to capture. 

So Nadir, Ted Jr., Melissa, you run a Billion $ company, with a fine network, lots of in-house talent and know how but you consistently fail to perform on iPhone launch day year after year. It's 2010 and you now have competition. Stop acting like a smug monopoly and start delivering better customer experience or face the consequences.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

Perhaps they are thinking that the poor customer and upgrade service they provide will convince people to not line up by the thousands on the first day. Then we will trickle in over a few weeks and, in an orderly manner, not overwhelm their computer systems with our insatiable appetite to have everything NOW. Again, haven't we learned to NOT go in on the first or second day at all?


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Yes 6gb of data per month*



fjnmusic said:


> Wait a minute…6 GB of data _per month_ for free? Or just the fist 6 GB?


And I also get 6 months of unlimited local calling.
I'm very pleased with telus right now, considering 
I had the 6 gb with Rogers but they accidentally took it off my account and couldn't put it back on.


----------

